# Starting 1st IVF in 11 days!



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all Ireland ladies


So happy to find this board but so sorry we all have to be here   Anyway, trying to think positively! I am doing a short protocol at Origins and start my Norethisterone on 1st October (day 21). I'll take it for 11 days then hopefully have my withdrawal bleed. i'm worried about this though as I won't have ovulated by the time I start taking it so won't be in the second half of my cycle.....will it still bring on a bleed? Anyway then start stimming a few days later and hope to have ec on 29th October. The time seems to be dragging now we are so close to starting. It's a nightmare!


Does anyone know who the new Dr is at Origins now Dr Farrag has left? 


Looking forward to meeting some people going through the same experiences.


xxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Evening Louisoscar

Hate to read ad run jump across to the TX thread all the girls there are sooooo good and will help and support you.  I know some of the girls there have done TX at origin so they maybe able to help you.  

All the very best for you up and coming TX          

LX xxx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks LX I'll do that! xx


----------



## michelle_h (Jul 14, 2010)

hiya louis

Im with RFC and start drugs on the 1st as well! soooo scary!

Michelle


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Michelle does that mean you're doing long protocol? I think thats the only one they offer at RFC. How are you feeling about it all? I picked up my first lot of drugs today and am actually quite excited about starting the journey! Have they given you an approximate date for ec?

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## cathchoc (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr Brett is the new doc. She is very good. I had an appointment with her a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## michelle_h (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah louis, i didnt ecpect it so was a bit surprised when they told me. My ec is the 15th nov and collection on the 17nov which again im unsure about!!

Whens yours?

Best of luck to you too x

Michelle


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine is scheduled for 29th October but so many things could change during that time, I'm not pinning my hopes on that date! Started on my metformin and norethisterone now and so far so good no side effects. Am expecting them to build up over the next few days though!


Hope you're feeling ok too. xx


----------



## michelle_h (Jul 14, 2010)

aww you lucky thing!!, for some reason they have me sniffing for four weeks 

no side effects at the mo am sniffing burselin - its really exciting but scary at the same time just really hope it works!!

Michelle


----------

